# White Base Coats



## Seadoocaptain (Jul 25, 2016)

So I am looking for a better white base coat... Createx white has weak pigment and takes too many coats.

I have heard really good things about Polytranspar Super Hide White however it is very hard to find and the sites that have it charge an arm and leg for shipping. Anyone know where you get it locally?

Or do you have a better or similar option that you can find online or locally?


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

what about white powder paint as a base coat ????
ive never tried it but don't see why it wouldn't work


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

LMAO....When I first read the name of this thread I thought it said "white bass coats"


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Wicked paints are made by Createx but are more refined with smaller particulate. The white is a big upgrade over Createx white. It flows and covers much better.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

CFIden said:


> LMAO....When I first read the name of this thread I thought it said "white bass coats"


LOL, I read it the same way. I mean what respectable white bass wears a coat, LOL.

sorry for the hijack. but it was funny. thought I was the only one who made this mistake.
sherman


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

I second the wicked white covers fine


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

On my crankbaits I used an indoor/outdoor latex based paint I bought at the hardware store. I also dip my baits for the base coats.


----------



## Seadoocaptain (Jul 25, 2016)

Picked up some wicked white and very happy with its coverage!


----------

